# [SOLVED]Wireless USB attached but not assigned as WLAN0

## MJaoune

Hi,

I have installed Gentoo successfully and configured the kernel by requiring anything related to networking and USB devices.

So to begin with, I have a TP-Link WR721N (Which works good with other Linux distros, so its compatible with linux), it is a USB Wireless adapter, so I just attach it to the computer and it should work.

Well actually I attached it while using Gentoo and it was recognized correctly (It was recognized as any other Linux distro recognize it: Atheros AR9271 802.11n (ocf3:9271)) and it is listed in lsusb, but the problem is that, when I use ifconfig -a there is no WLAN0, only my ethernet and lo.

I tried using iwconfig, but it returns that none of the devices has wireless extensions. I tried wicd-curses, but it can't find any access points (The router is next to the computer).

I tried emerging linux-firmware, reinstalling dbus, reinstalling wicd, adding more configurations to the kernel, but no luck. Also tried /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start but it could not find a wireless device.

It is recognized as WLAN0 only when I chroot to Gentoo (Through PartedMagic).

Please help me, I need an internet connection asap, and please try not to ask me to give you outputs since its hard without a connection (I have to chroot through PartedMagic each time I want to do something that needs Internet connection)

Best,

MJaoune

P.S I have installed Gentoo using PartedMagic Live-CD. And yes, I do reboot after configuring the kernel -.-Last edited by MJaoune on Thu Jun 20, 2013 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

post the complete dmesg output after a restart with the usb adapter plugged in.

----------

## MJaoune

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> post the complete dmesg output after a restart with the usb adapter plugged in.

 

Here is the full dmesg after booting while the Wifi USB is plugged in:

The bbcode in this forum is glitchy, so I put the dmesg output in pastebin: http://pastebin.com/CiSLRTsF

Best,

MJaoune

----------

## roarinelk

Judging from the log, you need to enable CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC in your kernel config.

----------

## MJaoune

Thank you for trying to help, your answer is correct, but the problem was solved.

I had to make the Atheros drivers as Modules in the Kernel instead of Built Ins, that made the wlan0 work.

I also had to set the driver as nl80211 instead of wext in wpa_supplicant.

Thanks to eroen (In #gentoo IRC channel) whom given me the solutions.

Best,

MJaoune

----------

